# Colon Pics



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

thought I would post a few picks of my colons. I got them a few months back as froglets and just started seeing the frog with darker legs call.. I have a total of four in the Viv and I usually can pick out 3 pretty quick. I will probably end up pulling two once I have an idea of the other frog's sexes.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Sweet looking frogs and thats a pretty badass looking viv! 

Now all you need is a female to go with the young stud! 

-Matt


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

EEEWWW! I don't want to see pics of your colon!!! LOL haha just kiddin. And those are beautiful! People stop posting beautiful pics of every frog in existance! You're making it very hard for me to pick which one I want!


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

And I agree that viv is crazy! Dude, I would pay so much for that viv as it is now!


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

I Agree , Sweeeet !


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

WOW!!! Really nice. Who did you get them from?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice setup! one of the best ive seen imo.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

very well done viv. thanks for posting.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments! 

Gary, I purchesed two from Mark Pulawski, and two from Patrick Nabors. I believe they are all from the same breeding group (I think Mark sold the breeders to Pat)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice tank! still one of the prettiest frogs around!!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Gary, I purchesed two from Mark Pulawski, and two from Patrick Nabors. I believe they are all from the same breeding group (I think Mark sold the breeders to Pat)


YEP, that's correct. I got mine from Mark as well. That's probably why I like yours so much 

I'm going to have to get on Patrick's list to get some more.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

This is the one in your living room, right? My favorite by far... I must admit, you were right--pics just don't do it justice. 

I was actually searching for pics of this as I'm working on one right now that is attempting to copy yours. =)

Amazing viv--all of them are.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Gary, how many do you have at the moment? How light are the back legs on yours? Got any pics? 

Michael, you are correct, this is the Viv in my living room. Im glad you like this one, it is for sure one of my favorites too, which is why it is strategically placed between my couches and my TV.  I used to fast forward through commercials, now I just stare at my frogs.. haha


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Hey Gary, how many do you have at the moment? How light are the back legs on yours? Got any pics?


I hope I have 3. Mine are on the shy side so I don't see them much. I'll see two at a time every now & then, not sure if it's always the same two. So I'm hoping the third one is in there as well and they're just not all coming out at the same time.

Mine look very much like yours. I have posted some pics recently. I think if you do a search on "colon" with my user name you'll come across a couple of threads where I posted pics.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I sent 2 to Jay Nashidi, he said they are very healthy but the back legs turned dark, they look just like the one you have Chris. I have no idea why the legs on some would turn that color as the parents did not show it and i know it has nothing to do with their health....just another great frog mystery....


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Mark, 
How old are Jay's? I am wondering if they will lighten up with age. It has been about four months or so since you sent mine out, and already they are much lighter (pics are a little dark). One of them (the second pic) has really yellow legs that seem to be getting brighter as time goes by.. I have not used color enhancers with them yet but I may see if it has any effect. I am thinking it may just come down to their pattern being variable, some with dark legs, some with light ect ect. Anyway, they are very healthy frogs and I enjoy them quite a bit, so thanks again!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I used to fast forward through commercials, now I just stare at my frogs.. haha


Brilliant.

I love those colons every time I see them (this is a hint for when you pull those other two, especially since I'm going to start working a lot more in a week).


----------



## DARTFROG420 (Apr 29, 2009)

what did you make your backround out of.. that looks sweet


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

DARTFROG420 said:


> what did you make your backround out of.. that looks sweet


Lace rock, great stuff, silicone, grapevine, coco fiber and I used eggcrate and screen to make the false bottom and pump access.


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> I love those colons every time I see them (this is a hint for when you pull those other two, especially since I'm going to start working a lot more in a week).


Sorry Jake, I already have had dibs on the ones he pulls for a while  You can have first dibs on his offspring though since im sure it wont take him too long to get them going...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

tangelo said:


> Sorry Jake, I already have had dibs on the ones he pulls for a while  You can have first dibs on his offspring though since im sure it wont take him too long to get them going...


It was nothing more than a gentle nudge in the right direction 

Doesn't matter, I've got so much coming in as it stands, I can afford to lose out on a few good deals.


----------

